# Big baby beast M2 coils



## @cliff (15/4/17)

Please help, I am trying to find M2 coils for my big baby beast? These work with the Smok Stick V8.

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/4/17)

Hey bud I know two places in JHB that have stock. Not sure if you want it now or can wait for shipping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @cliff (15/4/17)

Hey, I will have to wait for shipping. I'm in PMB. Who has them? Will order now

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (15/4/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Hey, I will have to wait for shipping. I'm in PMB. Who has them? Will order now
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



PMB my hometown. You can check The Vape Industry or Noonclouds they had when I checked recently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/17)

Noonclouds


----------



## Silver (16/4/17)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" so vendors can help out directly
Hope you find the coils @@cliff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/17)

@Silver I went online and checked and confirmed. Noon clouds and vape industry has stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/17)

Sadly only the 0.25 coils. My fav ones the 0.15 is no where to be found

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/17)

Thanks for helping out @Nightwalker 
Happy Easter!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightwalker (16/4/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks for helping out @Nightwalker
> Happy Easter!


Anytime. Happy Easter to you too


----------

